# Windows and doors



## hammers africaners (Dec 26, 2020)

What company/product do you use for your G scale buildings that you make?

Where are some good places to get G scale doors and windows.

Thanks 

Peter


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like RR Stoneworks. They have a fascinating website and very cool modelling techniques! RR Stoneworks


----------



## hammers africaners (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info.
They do have some great stuff and a great web site.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I 3D print windows I need.


----------

